# Mobile base with four swivel locking casters



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

What's your take on a mobile base that would use four swivel locking casters for an 8" belt sander? I have a small shop and ease of movement of all of my machines is a huge consideration.

I have a mobile base under my radial arm saw with only the two front casters that swivel, so if I need to move it from it's main location I need a fair amount of space to maneuver it to where I need it. My router table has four independent locking swivel casters and it works great. Each one mounts through a hole in the bottom of each leg. My 8" belt sander has it's own stand but no mount holes for casters.

What's your view or ideas on a solution? Use one of the many available mobile bases with only two independent front swivel casters or make my own? I'm starting to lean towards building my own for complete customization.

Woodcraft has these casters that would work great. BUT, they're $18.99 each
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2001989/3723/3-Caster-Double-Locking-Swiveling-with-4-Hole-Mounting-Plate-4-14-Tall.aspx

I'm not sure of the material to use for a base if I decide to make my own. Is 3/4" plywood an option with using 2×4's around the corners to provide stability. I think the base area of the sander stand is about 20" x 40".

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I use those casters from Woodcraft. They're pricey but worth it in the long run. Sometimes they go on sale for about half price. So far I have on custom made stands my: jointer, lathe, planer, miter saw and router table. These casters lock easily and the equipment stays in place.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I personally like the two non-swiveling and two swiveling. I think it is easier to direct it when moving.

I have all my tools on casters. The only thing I have noticed about about homemade or attached casters is it raises the level of the machine more. It really has only made a difference on my lathes.

The boughten kits with wheels are lower profile. I think the kits I got originally 10 years ago were the HTC…They have the "flip-over" deely on the wheels to elevate it for moving….those are a little hard on boots…there are wear marks in all my work boots and shoes where I have been "flipping".

I too have used the Woodcraft casters and they are nice but I don't know as they are any better than anything else.
Mike


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Go to http://surpluscenter.com for great prices on casters.

I would go with swivel casters without locks on the rear and swivel casters with both wheel and swivel locks on the front. The reason is when moving the platform into position, the locks on two casters are always hidden, so they can't be applied.


----------

